#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-08-20
<derpyderp> hello
<derpyderp> WASSUP
#ubuntu-us-tx 2013-08-15
<neotom> alo
<thebwt> alo neotom
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-08-16
<MavKen> any of you in the DFW area?
<Ardonel> MavKen: south of fort worth, almost to Crowley...
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-08-17
<MavKen> cool
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-08-20
<Ardonel> Hey tiwake, how are things?
<tiwake> Ardonel: going pretty well really
<Ardonel> Still here in Texas?
<tiwake> oh yeah
<tiwake> they cant kick me out if they want to
<tiwake> but I'm pretty sure they don't want to
<tiwake> so its all good
<Ardonel> Get your housing/banking/drivers license/hunting license/church/marriage stuff sorted out?
<Ardonel> :P
<tiwake> ha
<tiwake> lol
<tiwake> only got house and church inline at the moment
<tiwake> did not have any money until yesterday when I got my first weekly paycheck
<Ardonel> I think you have either 30 or 60 days to get drivers license/vehicle registration switched over. Don't forget to register to vote here also. I think they do that as part of your drivers license switch.
<tiwake> hmm
<tiwake> when I moved from montana back to oregon I had my montana plates and drivers license for 2.5 years there
<Ardonel> I only said you are supposed to. If you get pulled over and they want to be a pain, I think you can get fined.
<tiwake> yeah
<tiwake> I'm not sure how douche-y the police are around here
<tiwake> probably about average I suppose
<Ardonel> Lubbock right?
<tiwake> yeah
<Ardonel> It's a college town, and a well known college at that. Probably more douche-y than most because of that.
<Ardonel> At least on average. Some officers more than others.
<tiwake> at montana state university, heard a story that happened while I was living over there... some kids doing cookies in the back parking lot after hours of college, a police shows up and tells them they really should not do that, then he leaves doing a cookie himself
<tiwake> heh
<Ardonel> Anything is possible.
<Ardonel> I prefer to the old saying 'The best way to not get caught doing something illegal, is to not do illegal things."
<tiwake> on the oregon coast, tillamook area the police are pretty douchey because its such a tourist attraction, the city police, county, and state police like to hang out and get people for little things
<tiwake> 15min drive to work and its pretty common to pass 3-4 police officers on the way
<Ardonel> Some of those little towns need the ticket revenue to keep the city lights on.
<Ardonel> At least thats what they tell you.
<tiwake> heh, yeah
<tiwake> sure
<tiwake> so what happens when utopia happens?
<tiwake> anyway
<tiwake> last night I finally set up my desktop computer, cause I didnt have any money to get a table to put the keyboard and computer screens on
<tiwake> got a plastic 6' fold-in-half table at costco
<tiwake> $50
<Ardonel> IMHO it will never happen. People are too selfish and self-centered.
<tiwake> well sure
<Ardonel> Those tables are great.
<Ardonel> We have a couple we use when camping.
<tiwake> $500 and I already spent $120 last night at costco
<tiwake> still need a computer chair, a few more food things, car is overheating in a 15min drive, still need drivers license and plates switched over...
<tiwake> oh yeah, a bunch of bookshelves
<tiwake> hmm
<tiwake> need a washer and dryer
<tiwake> need to buy $800 of tools for work
<Ardonel> Just pace yourself.
<tiwake> when I first moved in I spent about $500 at costco, about 300-350 was in food
<Ardonel> Ask at your church if anyway has items in good condition that you could borrow/buy.
<Ardonel> Also look for resale type stores.
<tiwake> well
<Ardonel> I would probably try garage sales as well.
<tiwake> I kind of want to get a really good almost commercial grade washer and dryer
<Ardonel> Might look at the craigslist for Lubbock also.
<tiwake> though I cheap used set would be alright I guess
<Ardonel> It would get you by temporarily.
<tiwake> need to get a garden hose to flush my radiator out
<tiwake> I think my radiator is partially plugged
<tiwake> I also think the engine is probably going to die sooner than it should because of how much it overheated on my trip in here
<Ardonel> What vehicle/motor?
<tiwake> 1998 mustang GT
<tiwake> so the 4.6liter modular engine, steel block
<Ardonel> ouch
<tiwake> I was planning on putting a beefier engine in it to begin with, but I don't have the money or time really
<tiwake> it seems to work alright though... the noise it makes is slightly different, possibly due to what I suspect is cylinder wall scarring
<Ardonel> might be cheaper to find a used something and park the 'stang for a bit...
<tiwake> enh, whatever... just cant go anywhere outside of lubbock till I figure out the overheating thing
<tiwake> hmm
<tiwake> need a dresser to put clothes in too
<tiwake> and a box of thumb-tacks to put up all my posters of ponies up XD
<Ardonel> I used a bookshelf for a while once. It was a cheap plastic thing I found at one of the dollar stores. Used it for 9 months or so. I only went in to get hangars.
<tiwake> hmm
<tiwake> Ardonel: if I reinstall linux on my desktop, what OS should I go with?
<tiwake> I was kinda considering fedora
<tiwake> ubuntu is on it right now, have used debian testing before which is nice
<Ardonel> Fedora, or adeian/debian-based, or even Arch is all good in my book.
<tiwake> yeah, I'm not going to get an nvidia videocard again
<Ardonel> why not?
<tiwake> kinda annoying to get the drivers working correctly
<tiwake> AMD is doing drivers correctly at least, even if all the features are not quite there yet
<tiwake> I have the nvidia 970, installed the OS before nvidia released the signed firmware thing so it would hardly even work enough to see what you were doing until you could put the binary drivers in
<tiwake> hmmm
<r3dd0g> heeeeeey.. they do exist
<r3dd0g> good day.  allow myself to introduce myse...
<r3dd0g> im Jason, Virtualization Engineer by day, Volunteer Firefighter in between. Just south of San Antonio
<tiwake> r3dd0g: what exists?
<r3dd0g> you guys ; )
<tiwake> I don't exist
<r3dd0g> ive been idling for a couple weeks, havent seen any chatter
<r3dd0g> i guess existing is relative
<tiwake> heh
<tiwake> I should shave before I start delving into installing a new OS on my desktop
<tiwake> gotta look good for her before handing her keyboard
<r3dd0g> she'll respect you more for that
<tiwake> herm
<tiwake> installing ubuntu and kubuntu, neither will work with the default install
<tiwake> won't boot after posting
<tiwake> I really don't like nvidia
<tiwake> lets try installing it slightly differently
<tiwake> boots from the USB just fine though
<tiwake> I almost wonder if grub is not being installed correctly
<tiwake> actually yeah, it looks like it installed grub to the other drive in my computer
<tiwake> silly
<tiwake> fixed
<tiwake> idiot installer... I choose to install ubuntu on a drive and it decides to put grub on something else
#ubuntu-us-tx 2020-08-16
<chief-monk> hello y'all
<tiwake> chief-monk: oi
